# New (for me) Mill And New Shop In Process



## Gerry Sweetland (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought this mill from a guy that was going to convert it to CNC. He only got as far as dismantling it. It was in his barn for almost a year with out any protection from rust.












I cleaned it up using WD-40 and scotch bright pads, some elbow grease too 











Only need to mount the motor and the pulley for the quill and wire it up.
I need to buy some T-nuts and a vice then I can tram it in. As well as an edge finder and some collets.
The mill came with a bunch of new end mills, so I should be making chips pretty soon 

Here are a couple of photos of the shop in my garage. The garage was built last fall. The shop part is aprox. 10' X 24'.
Still need to insulate and hang some osb. In addition I need to paint the walls and install a suspended ceiling. I am going to paint the floor as well. Oh yea, I'm looking for a used 6' slider or french doors to put in the opening between the shop and the garage. 

I plan on buying a HF 9X20 lathe in May when a new shipment comes in to the warehouse.











Little bit at a time I guess ;D
Gerry


----------



## Maryak (Mar 29, 2009)

Gerry,

Your off to a great start and nice restoration job on the mill/drill. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 29, 2009)

Gerry that is pretty close the same mill I got started on 6 years ago. You have a great start and I am looking forward to seeing you projects and shop progress. You can see where I am now at this link:
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Deere_X475guy/New%20Shop%20Maching%20and%20Welding/


----------



## Gerry Sweetland (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Bob.


----------

